# herb gardening help



## kr311 (Mar 9, 2014)

Where can I buy herb plants in Maadi? I'm looking for mint, sweet basil, thyme, rosemary and oregano plants. And I want to know places that sell hanging baskets for balcony also.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

kr311 said:


> Where can I buy herb plants in Maadi? I'm looking for mint, sweet basil, thyme, rosemary and oregano plants. And I want to know places that sell hanging baskets for balcony also.
> Thanks in advance.


There are several places lining Rd. 250 between Midan Degla and Midan Victoria.
Their prices can be somewhat high, but they are all potted and ready to go.

There is another place in the cul-de-sac where Rd. 87 terminates at Rd. 9. If you walk straight back, there is a small store where they sell potting supplies, bags of soil (peat moss = "beet moos" in Masri). 

There is also a guy selling live herbs by the Maadi Sakanat metro stop, Rd. 9 side.

Doesn't the CSA also host someone selling potted herbs somethings? 

I believe that I also saw someone else selling them at the UFE (Union des Français de l'Etranger) market on Rd. 14 (between Shari‘a Rd 84/Mostafa Kamil intersection and Rd 83) held on the first Thursday of most months, except in the summer.


----------



## kr311 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thankyou so much


----------

